# Tote bags with Kindle compartment



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

On a recent trip to the UK I fell in love with polka dots and bought some fabrics. A few days ago I came up with an idea for a tote bag where all my gadgets have a place and I don't need to search anymore. I'll go back to university in September, so this will come handy...










the pocket closes with a zipper and will be the home of my beloved Kindle (in a beautiful cover )









I went a bit overboard with the interior.... Ever since I had this tape measure ribbon I wanted to do something with it...
This compartment is big enough to put an iPad (in a cover) into.









Just enough pockets to hold everything else (phone, specs, pens, keys....)


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Gorgeous! I'm jealous of your talents. I was searching for a tote or large enough purse this past week - the majority had no compartments and only small pockets, ergh. They need to make more bags with gadgets in mind.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

That is beautiful and practical! Love it!


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you for the feed back - I am making a striped one now


----------



## magicabooks (Jul 20, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

You are so creative with your bags, I always love seeing what you come up with!  I love that tape measure ribbon, I've looked at that so many times on-line, but it was always expensive so I've never actually purchased it.  It looks good the way you used it.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> You are so creative with your bags, I always love seeing what you come up with! I love that tape measure ribbon, I've looked at that so many times on-line, but it was always expensive so I've never actually purchased it. It looks good the way you used it.


Thank you Patricia 
I used the tape only to clean up/enhance edges - that way you use very little of it and make a statement.
I have to admit..... I made a dress that goes with the bag...


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

You do beautiful work.  Love your tote bag!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh let me chime in to say I purchased a similar striped bag from Manou and have been using it all summer.  It is gorgeous and holds up well.  One of my absolute favorite fun totes.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you corkyb - I am happy to hear that you love your bag. You got the first one I ever made 

Here the striped one I made yesterday









Again, this zippered compartment is big enough to hold the Kindle. I also thought I want a bit of bling as a zipper puller 









Zippered compartment big enough for an iPad









Pockets to hold all the bits and pieces


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Ooh, love the stripes!


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Did you see the CoylCushion I made for another customer?


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh yes, it's beautiful...
I was mulling over it, but then decided on something different


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That's a really pretty striped tote.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I've got few pm asking about the measurements of the tote, here they are:
Width: 15 3/4"  (40cm)
Height: 14" (35.5cm)
Depth: 3 3/4" (9.5cm)
Drop from shoulder to bottom of bag: 25 1/2 " (65cm)
The front pocket for the Kindle measures 9"x10" (23cm x 26cm)
The interior is customised to your liking - I understand a girl's need to stash away all her treasures  
You can choose between different images from the Loralie Teachers, Sew Fabulous and the Cat lovers (there I have 6 images only).
You can pm me on here or ask request a custom order in my Etsy shop.
I pre shrink all fabrics - I would recommend a hand wash cold to prevent colour bleeding into the images.

I am currently working on a denim version of the bag


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

PS: 
kindle crone,
I tried to reply with answers to your questions but got the message that your inbox is full


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

Denim is always cool


----------

